# Need a degasser on the cheap



## norman vandyke (May 17, 2015)

Anyone know where to get the cheapest of cheap components to build a degasser, so I can stabilize my own stuff? I know what I need, just not how to go about getting it all with as little money as possible. I hear harbor freight has cheap air compressors that will do the job and it seems acrylic fish tanks name a good chamber but what about hoses, valves, pressure meter, and acrylic top? Is a fish tank even a good choice? Should I just go for a big steel pot? I already have a big one of those on hand. What is the best resin? Sorry about all the questions. Never done this stuff ever but I need to start.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> Anyone know where to get the cheapest of cheap components to build a degasser, so I can stabilize my own stuff? I know what I need, just not how to go about getting it all with as little money as possible. I hear harbor freight has cheap air compressors that will do the job and it seems acrylic fish tanks name a good chamber but what about hoses, valves, pressure meter, and acrylic top? Is a fish tank even a good choice? Should I just go for a big steel pot? I already have a big one of those on hand. What is the best resin? Sorry about all the questions. Never done this stuff ever but I need to start.



Sounds like you are wanting to stabilize and cast ? Pressure for casting and Vacuum for stabilizing . Check out turntex cactus juice website for a bunch of info as to what is needed, then you can shop around for pieces n parts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 18, 2015)

I have often wondered about SS milking machine pails, they are built to withstand vacuum and are pretty easy to find around here. I just don't know what to use for a cover perhaps a thick piece of acrylic turned on a lathe to accept the original gasket ? Most of the common ones hold 5-6 gallons and the opening is large enough that one could place a smaller container inside for smaller jobs. All kinds of vacuum pumps on ebay.


----------



## sleevecc (May 18, 2015)

We sell a pressure/vacuum system, not the cheapest thing in the world but its all there for stabilizing and casting, and guaranteed, You can get a air compressor and a Ventura Valve so you can have both pressure and vacuum from one compressor to help cut down on some cost. or you can build your own, just be very careful lot of testing went into the chambers and things you see out there.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

